# So What Key Ring Did Your Supplying Dealer Give You?



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

I'll start the ball rolling - This is what 40K+ buys you:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No, 40K gets you the car, the ring is free....


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Yours appears to be much nicer than mine. Mines a long peace of leather, with a metal plate attached with the dealers details on it. Mine is fairly cheap and rubbish looking, the kind of thing that'd be given out for free at a car show but you wouldnt be bothered carrying it home. As it the audi key isnt big enough, the key ring doubles it size.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I got two of these... never seen anyway as there's no need to take it out your pocket


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Main keyring i got was a nice sturdy Audi select one. My spare key, they gave me a standard metal Audi rings keyring. Not bad but as you say, spends most of its time in my pocket.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

is this a competition to see how much apple crap we can put in the pictures?


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> is this a competition to see how much apple crap we can put in the pictures?


Indeed it is, just following suit with OP


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > is this a competition to see how much apple crap we can put in the pictures?
> ...


I prefer the smaller keyring


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> is this a competition to see how much apple crap we can put in the pictures?


Oh and here's the one i received when i had my old TT serviced last year..... :lol:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > is this a competition to see how much apple crap we can put in the pictures?
> ...


I got one of those last year (for the A3) as a freebie from the Audi Twitter team! 8)


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

I got diddly-squat. Just the keys - Dundee Audi are on an economy drive!


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Critter10 said:


> I got diddly-squat. Just the keys - Dundee Audi are on an economy drive!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Key rings, key fobs.


----------



## GJScot (May 5, 2015)

Talking of Pffffff! - got these valve caps to match centre wheel hub covers. Also new TT front mats.....and TT key fob of course.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

GJScot said:


> Talking of Pffffff! - got these valve caps to match centre wheel hub covers. Also new TT front mats.....and TT key fob of course.


I've also got those premium mats... adds a nice touch to the interior. I now adopt a strict no shoes policy before anyone gets in.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I like the tyre dust caps


----------



## GJScot (May 5, 2015)

You can get the dust caps from Audi Parts Direct. Make sure it's the ones with Tyre Pressure Monitoring (I think they are slightly taller when compared to the normal ones). I had a set of these caps on a previous A4 but do make sure you use a little copaslip grease (or similar) on the threads as they can weld themselves to the valve stem if they are not regularly removed during the winter. They are pretty neat though - all metal with what seems to be hard black enamel.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

GJScot said:


> You can get the dust caps from Audi Parts Direct. Make sure it's the ones with Tyre Pressure Monitoring (I think they are slightly taller when compared to the normal ones). I had a set of these caps on a previous A4 but do make sure you use a little copaslip grease (or similar) on the threads as they can weld themselves to the valve stem if they are not regularly removed during the winter. They are pretty neat though - all metal with what seems to be hard black enamel.


Without pressure monitoring - http://www.audipartsdirect.co.uk/produc ... _4L0071215

with pressure monitoring - http://www.audipartsdirect.co.uk/produc ... 4L0071215A


----------

